# ayuda para hacer un amplificador pequeño



## galo3000 (Jun 25, 2010)

holap amigos amantes de la electrocnicansoy nuevo en esto, estoy empezando en este nuevo mundo de la electronica y quisiera contar con sus ayuda para poder enterderla.
Quisiera que me ayuden a diseñar un amplificador de audio con transistores con fin didactico de aprender y conocer un poco de los transistores. 
E leido un poco de los transistores y y me fasino sus aplicaciones y en especial en lo que es en el audio, y por eso solicito su ayuda para aprender un poco lo que es amplificacion de audio pequeñas potencias (1W,2W hasta 5W), para posterioemente hacer amplificadores de mas potencias con trasistores

quisiera que me ayuden a diseñar o construir un amplificador con tres etapas (preamplificacion,amplificacion  potencias)
E leido que los trasistores tiene diferentes polarizaciones para que puedan funcionar por ejemplo divisor de voltaje, retroalimentacion, etc,. Me Ayudarian a escojer la correcta para cada etapa para tener un gran rendimiento y buena calidad de audio 
E visto algunos amplificadores de audio en internet pero no explican como lo hacen, y los calculos que hacen y la polarizacion que utilizan
Por eso solicito su ayuda muy acomedidamente 
Si les pido disculpa por tantas preguntas por que practicamente soy un novato bien novato jejeje...
Y ya estoy leyendo sobre los trasistores para poder enterder este tema
Espero que me ayuden
y que tengan un buen dia
Saludos desde Ecuador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2010)

Empezá por acá:
http://sound.westhost.com/amp-basics.htm
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/01_eduintro.html


----------



## galo3000 (Jun 25, 2010)

ok muchas gracias ezavalla esta super interesante tu ayuda estoy aprendiendo mucho 
aunque tengo que hace un pequeñisimo esfuerzo (traduccion), pero bueno pena hacerlo.
Todo sea por la electronica


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 27, 2010)

hola. 
Galo, ya que hayas leído toda la información anterior, que se encuentra en los link's, te puedes a aventurar a armar este pequeño amplificador a transistores que posteo el máster tecnicdeso 
te dejo el enlace 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2w-transistores-pbc-esquematico-etc-10608/

saludos y suerte


----------

